# Interior Cost



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just getting idea on full interior costs so am hoping someone can give me righ estimate , the car has front and back bench seating and am interested in red and gold vynle done in a traditional tuck and roll style. Full interior= dash, carpet, visors, headliner, seats, door panel, package tray and trunk.


----------



## 62dallastexas (May 5, 2009)

What up homie my name is seth from kandy n krome I can get u done show quality for 3000 1500 up front 1500 upon delivery.Hit me up I'm in Dallas if ur outa town we can work something out still


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 62dallastexas_@Aug 7 2010, 04:58 AM~18250800
> *What up homie my name is seth from kandy n krome I can get u done show quality for 3000 1500 up front 1500 upon delivery.Hit me up I'm in Dallas if ur outa town we can work something out still
> *


Out of my price range, looking to spend about 1500


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> *Out of my price range, looking to spend about 1500*


for a full interior hard... you can probably get it for 1900 with out the trunk but who know good luck homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Aug 7 2010, 12:45 PM~18252474
> *for a full interior hard... you can probably get it for 1900 with out the trunk but who know good luck homie
> *


Thanks man, how much could it possibly cost to throw some carpet in the trunk? Not thinking about full show trunk but just factory looking trunk but all new materials.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 7 2010, 01:52 PM~18252741
> *Thanks man, how much could it possibly cost to throw some carpet in the trunk? Not thinking about full show trunk but just factory looking trunk but all new materials.
> *


idk too many people that can give u a full interior for that price.. especially at a shop. i knew a dude doing it out of his garage that did stuff for about 2 gs.. i would say just save up and get it done right bro. or go to mexico :happysad: them interiors are checp down there


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 7 2010, 02:24 PM~18252880
> *idk too many people that can give u a full interior for that price.. especially at a shop. i knew a dude doing it out of his garage that did stuff for about 2 gs.. i would say just save up and get it done right bro. or go to mexico  :happysad: them interiors are checp down there
> *


thanks for the suggestion man, had thought about going to Mexico. So far Ive heard of some local people that can do it for around my budget but havent seen anything in writing yet etc.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

hey i work at my garage... been doing it for a while.. honestly upholstery is just sewing, you dont need a shop for that.. just a good clean space! just look at their work... look at details like corners, wrinkles, and measurements.. those are the things about interiors.. if you find someone that does it at their garage its alot cheaper and sometimes better!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 6 2010, 11:27 PM~18250102
> *Just getting idea on full interior costs so am hoping someone can give me righ estimate , the car has front and back bench seating and am interested in red and gold vynle done in a traditional tuck and roll style. Full interior= dash, carpet, visors, headliner, seats, door panel, package tray and trunk.
> *



I live in Louisville KY.. I do them for $2000, no truck


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62dallastexas_@Aug 7 2010, 03:58 AM~18250800
> *What up homie my name is seth from kandy n krome I can get u done show quality for 3000 1500 up front 1500 upon delivery.Hit me up I'm in Dallas if ur outa town we can work something out still
> *


I quote the same on full vinyl interior. $1500 would get your seats and door panels.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

just get your seats and doors did and do the rest your self Homie


----------



## ccarltonn45 (Jul 24, 2010)

What up homie my name is seth from kandy n krome I can get u done show quality for 3000 1500 up front 1500 upon delivery.Hit me up I'm in Dallas if ur outa town we can work something out still.
_______________________________________
Slimming Pills
Weight Loss Pills


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 12 2010, 02:15 PM~18294383
> *just get your seats and doors did and do the rest your self Homie
> *


Good idea man as Ames sells the kit for my cars carpet, headliner, trunk etc.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:yessad:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

I got almost 3,000$ in mine , front to back top to bottom!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 12 2010, 02:15 PM~18294383
> *just get your seats and doors did and do the rest your self Homie
> *


Yep too my seats front and back and door panels to a place on 19th and peoria and he did it for $600 , but had my own material , and did the rest my self.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i did mine little by little, paycheck at a time.

i just bought all the material that i needed because dyelots can vary a little sometimes.

then i bought my carpet, 120 from automotive interiors.

then i got my backseat done and let it sit in my garage so it wouldnt get lighter from the and when i finally got the fron one done i just installed it all myself.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Aug 16 2010, 05:52 PM~18326117
> *i did mine little by little, paycheck at a time.
> 
> i just bought all the material that i needed because dyelots can vary a little sometimes.
> ...


Good Idea


----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

i do it outta my garage and i couldnt even do all that for $1500. sorry bro good luck looking!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VON RUBEN_@Aug 19 2010, 10:33 PM~18358801
> *i do it outta my garage and i couldnt even do all that for $1500. sorry bro good luck looking!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarltonn45_@Aug 12 2010, 08:18 PM~18298068
> *What up homie my name is seth from kandy n krome I can get u done show quality for 3000 1500 up front 1500 upon delivery.Hit me up I'm in Dallas if ur outa town we can work something out still.
> _______________________________________
> Slimming Pills
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

